# What's everyone's routine?



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you feed your dog first thing in the morning or let them go for a walk/run in the morning and then have their food?
Also, what time do they eat dinner? And is it after an afternoon walk/run or later in the night about an hour before bed?


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde has to go out first. I have tried putting a bowl of food in with him around 7 AM but he will not touch it until he has been outside. Around 1200 I take him to the off leash dog park for 2H while all my kids are in school unless it is single digit temps. I feed him in the evening around 5 PM. I generally feed him while we are eating and they he does not disturb us. He is 8 months today, eats 4 cupas a day and weighed 53 LBS as of last week.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Thats pretty much my routine, out first thing, feed 200g barf food, long walk in afternon, tea at about 5, another 200g barf food all washed down with a treat or two during training! Peanut is 6 months and 42 lb ish.

We have only just weaned her off the afternoon feed last week !!

Graham


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

I take my dogs out first, then feed when we come back in. 

Breakfast is at 6 am, supper at 5 pm. 2 cups of food each feeding. My v is almost 2 and 40 lbs.

A couple of weeks ago, we had a vizsla mix come into the vet clinic where I work with bloat. She had fed the dog and then taken it on a walk. Bad news - although Ellie survived.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

hmm, now that i think about it we don't do much with our v's, no walks since they only enjoying running, i try to play frizbee with lili but she gets side tracked and does some other thing, they eat hot dogs in the morning, i don't like it cuz its REALLY bad for them, but my parents still do it ...ugh , they play lazer mostly and since we got the automatic one it we don't need to do squat, they eat dinner at 5pm or 6, they're in good shape so i think we're doing ok

still feel bad about not taking them on walks


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

You're lucky Dragon! If i don't walk and train my V (he's 2) he has way too much energy for me to deal with and too much noise for the neighbours. 

Our routine is a bit like grahama. Walk first thing in the morning then breakfast, which he mostly gets in treatballs and kongs. Another walk in the afternoon, and then a small dinner late - around 10pm when get goes out for the last toilet-break. He gets a lot of his food during walks / training. I cut up the meat portion and use it as rewards so he has to work for it. Keeps us all happy.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Purdey gets fed bout 8am, then out for walks and training on the school run for bout 1hr then she sleeps for a couple of hours. since dropping the lunch time feed I keep alittle food back to go in her activity balls like Mercutico she has these noon onwards.More training in the afternoon along with a short walk back for 4pm for her tea with veggies. This early tea seems to work for us as she was waking us up in the night wanting to go poop when we were feeding her later!! now she does that before bed at 10pm. Weekends are totally random NO ROUTINE as we normally take her to woods/beech/moors so she can be off lead more for a couple of hours with the kids thats all our exercise for the day . The only thing we stick to is the early tea even if it means taking it out with us!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

opps forgot to mention Purdey is now 8 month old ;D


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Scooby is now 14mths (weighs 27kg) and he has a good run in the morning about 9.30, after school run, and then in winter another run about 2 before I fetch kids home but once it gets a bit warmer / lighter we go after school (the kids miss their play time with him in winter) We have just started to feed him one meal a day because he just isn't interested in breakfast, either before or after exercise, he has 380g of dry food (with a bit of chicken or something) at about 5pm and either a piece of dried tripe (yuk) or a pigs ear at 8pm


----------

